# Solid article about Giannis and his desire to win - and everyone around him starting to realize he could become a star



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24629680/giannis-antetokounmpo-reaches-new-heights

Hope this dude channels all that frustration the right way, improving himself in the ways needed to maximize his ridiculous abilities. Seems like he's got all the right goals in mind and wants to keep working and improving. 

There's nothing in the world not to like about Antentakoumpo. We're still gonna suck, but this season should be a LOT more fun just because of the two youngsters.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

At the very least, there will be some interesting line-up possibilities with this team. Should be fun to watch.


----------

